# FA/FFA Where Do you Live?



## tonynyc (Apr 13, 2009)

What geographic region do you currently reside in? 
The Regional breakdowns in the above poll are as follows. I used the breakdowns that were listed in either Wikipedia or the Census -but, again these things do vary.... 


*United States*

*Northeast:*
Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Connecticut; New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania,Delaware and Maryland. 

*Southeast:*
Georgia, Florida, South Carolina, Alabama, North Carolina, Virginia , West Virginia, Washington DC, Tennessee, Mississippi, Kentucky.

*Midwest:*
Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Michigan, Minnesota, Missouri, Nebraska, North Dakota, Ohio, South Dakota, and Wisconsin.

*Southwest:*
Arkansas, Louisiana, Oklahoma,Texas

*Mountain States:*
Montana, Wyoming,Colorado,New Mexico,Idaho,Utah,Arizona, Nevada

*Pacific States:*
Washington, Oregon, California, Alaska, Hawaii

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Other US Territories *(Guam, US Virgin Islands, Puerto Rico,Northern Mariana Islands)
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Outside US * (Canada,Mexico,Europe, Latin America,Asia,Africa,Middle East,Far East etc.) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1. What are some of the positives of living in your area?
2. What are some of the negatives? *


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 13, 2009)

Ohio. Specifically western Ohio. No one on Dims is near here except Rebecca who is in Cincy. Tons and tons of people in and around northwest Ohio, though.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 13, 2009)

Region: Northeast (NYC)

Pluses: Diversity (both in people and food choices) - for the most part people do leave you alone. 

Minuses: Not the most Fat Friendly City. You have to walk everywhere to most things. Also, City Supermarkets tend to be tiny when compared to Suburban areas.


----------



## Cors (Apr 13, 2009)

I live in London, England. 

Positives: Great place to explore, huge variety of food, most people are gay-friendly and generally open-minded. 

Negatives: Extremely fat-unfriendly, high cost of living.


----------



## The Fat Man (Apr 13, 2009)

Texas here.

1. *What are some of the positives of living in your area?* One of the "fattest" states in the country. Lots of really great local cuisines from the best bar-b-que in the world to insanely tasty authentic Mexican food and everything in between.
2. *What are some of the negatives?* Humidity, heat, mosquitoes during the summer, lots of Christian conservative types. Not saying that last one is a bad thing, I'm just a raving liberal so to me.. yeah, anyway. Texas isn't as staunchly republican as a lot of the South Eastern states. 45% of Texans voted on the democratic ticket in the election, some analysts are actually saying Texas could be a swing state in the next election. Woot.

Well, that spun off into a little tangent, didn't it, sorry. Heh.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 13, 2009)

Southwest for now.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Apr 13, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> Ohio. Specifically western Ohio. No one on Dims is near here except Rebecca who is in Cincy. Tons and tons of people in and around northwest Ohio, though.



Haha I'm representing the A-Kay ROWDY.... (Akron, Ohio) 

and really?? everyone to me seems to be in Michigan :/


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Apr 13, 2009)

The Fat Man said:


> Texas here.
> 
> 1. *What are some of the positives of living in your area?* One of the "fattest" states in the country. Lots of really great local cuisines from the best bar-b-que in the world to insanely tasty authentic Mexican food and everything in between.
> 2. *What are some of the negatives?* Humidity, heat, mosquitoes during the summer, lots of Christian conservative types. Not saying that last one is a bad thing, I'm just a raving liberal so to me.. yeah, anyway. Texas isn't as staunchly republican as a lot of the South Eastern states. 45% of Texans voted on the democratic ticket in the election, some analysts are actually saying Texas could be a swing state in the next election. Woot.
> ...



Lol I grew up in Keller, TX.....its north of Dallas.... and Texas is one of those weird states where if you are bouncing from city to city....its either all caucasion or entirely hispanic....just something I noticed.

I do miss texas  plus one of the sexiest BHM resides there, Andie...I'm sure some of you here know him....hes a teen gainer....waiting for him to turn 18 dammit!!! :doh:


----------



## blackghost75 (Apr 13, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> What geographic region do you currently reside in?
> The Regional breakdowns in the above poll are as follows. I used the breakdowns that were listed in either Wikipedia or the Census -but, again these things do vary....
> 
> 
> ...



I live in Maryland which is a southern state since it's below the Mason and Dixon Line.

1. Positives in my area are that there is a great deal of bbw's and ssbbw's and that there is some racial diversity. 

2. The negatives that I find in my area are-There is not much interracial dating, There is no plus-size scene as far as events. The area isn't fat friendly.


----------



## Dism4l (Apr 13, 2009)

Representing Colorado here!
Unfortunately it's one of the leanest of our 50 states 
But being closer to Denver seems to offset that statistic!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 13, 2009)

FAs- come to Australia! nomnomnom :eat1:


----------



## Weeze (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm about half an hour to 40 minutes outside of philly. 

Cheesesteaks, HELLO.

Downside? Eh, i'm not sure. we have a lot of fatties round these parts.


----------



## VVET (Apr 13, 2009)

Chicago Bang Bang


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 13, 2009)

Southern California


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 14, 2009)

Philly represent

Pros: Sports

Cons: Faaaaaaaar to many to list


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 14, 2009)

Vancouver, BC Canada


Pros: Gorgeous, gorgeous. Mountains AND ocean at your doorstep. Diverse/multicultural. Pro-gay marriage. Pretty pot-friendly. HOCKEY! Go Giants, Go Canucks!

Cons: Not very fat-friendly. Increasing crime. Bad traffic. High cost of living.


----------



## James (Apr 14, 2009)

living in Portland, Oregon...studying for a post-grad certification. 

I've been here 8 months and will most likely be here for 6 more? Its crazy how time has flown!

I'm originally from the UK, but don't really know if I shall return, continue to study, or get lucky and find employment here in the US? 

Portland Pros: Super-beautiful natural landscapes, advanced attitudes towards environmental preservation and social sustainability, warm friendly city and people, similar to a European city in many ways (familiarity can be good)...

Portland Cons: The weather reminds me of home, similar to a European city in many ways (familiarity also makes the adventure less of a new cultural experience)


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 14, 2009)

Kansas the state not the city.

Positives: There are lots of bbws/ssbbws here in a good race/cultural mix, size friendly in businesses moreso than in many other places I've been and seen.

Negatives: Weather that changes by the minute, Very blue law dominant, and given the size of the nearby metro areas, there is very little to no size related night life or gatherings without driving for many hours from where I actually live within the state that I am aware of.
Rollhandler


----------



## ladle (Apr 14, 2009)

New Zealand.....WAY better than Old Zealand!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Apr 14, 2009)

ladle said:


> New Zealand.....WAY better than Old Zealand!



Lmao....I had a friend who moved there.

hmmm Akron/Cleveland....

Pros: Decent dining, awesome metal scene, I'm getting a full ride to college here  , and we have some pretty amazing people here.

Cons: Our sports with the exception of the Cavs fail epically, Jeffrey Dahmer went to my high school and his house is five minutes from mine, lack of fat men  , and our weather...... its sickening


----------



## ladle (Apr 14, 2009)

Hope he didn't move to Old Zealand...he'd have been very disappointed!



SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> Lmao....I had a friend who moved there.
> 
> hmmm Akron/Cleveland....
> 
> ...


----------



## CCC (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll be in school for two more years. After that... well, my future isn't decided.

Hanover, NH (school):
Pros:
-quaint village, population 12,000
-good restaurants
-safe environment
Cons:
-quaint village, population *12,000*
-nothing to do besides going to the Wal-Mart 10 miles away
-NO big girls at all

Nyack, NY (home):
Pros:
-progressive, liberal town
-easy access to NYC (40 minutes by car)
-great shops and restaurants
Cons:
-uh...no big girls that I can date, anyway, because I'm always at school? no serious cons, really.


----------



## the hanging belly (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm an Aussie


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 14, 2009)

James said:


> living in Portland, Oregon...studying for a post-grad certification.
> 
> I've been here 8 months and will most likely be here for 6 more? Its crazy how time has flown!
> 
> ...



Yeah. I love living in Portland, as compared with living in western MA. I also simply enjoy it on its own merits. The weather is perfect for me. A lot of what I like is just aimless wandering and it is seldom too bitter out for that but I also like drinking dark beer and watching movies and the cloudy weather suits that well. 

In terms of fatty power, I am confused by the statistics. We are supposed to be one of the smaller cities, but I see a fair amount of chub. I mean, we all drink beer and there's tons of vegetarians and vegans who eat tons of carbs, so maybe it is just guts. Which works for me. 

Anyway, it can be tough to find an SSBBW friendly date spot at times if you don't want to eat at a chain restaurant. There are tons of great independent movie theaters and restaurants, but they all seem to have ridiculously small seats and accommodations. Small, as in I'm 5'11, 195 and I feel large and awkward. Walking and biking are also super-ingrained in the culture, so the notion that one's lady doesn't want to do those can be looked upon kind of quizzically, but it isn't usually hostile.


----------



## JoeFA (Apr 14, 2009)

I live in England, Kent specifically, near London more specifically

*Positive*: It's a nice place to live
*Negative*: There's fuck all to do here!


----------



## Esther (Apr 14, 2009)

I live in Southern Ontario, a couple hours from Toronto.

1. What are some of the positives of living in your area?
It's a gay-friendly, interracial dating-friendly area. As for fat... I really haven't had much experience one way or the other, so I'd say it seems neutral, which is better than unfriendly. Also, this area is quite friendly toward the recreational use of marijuana 

2. What are some of the negatives? 
High unemployment rate in my particular area, high rate of hard drug use as well.


----------



## Tad (Apr 14, 2009)

I live in Ottawa, Canada.

Positives: There is a lot here for a city this size (many museums, some good cultural institutions, decent night life, pro hockey team, but the whole urban area is probably something like 1.25 million people), lots of outdoors stuff near the city, quite multicultural and accepting, decent public schools, quite safe, good bike trail/lane network, the core of the city is quite walkable....the place really is a pretty decent spot to live.

Negatives: Some times you really do remember how small a city it is, in that there is only one or two places that sell something, or major musical acts don't bring their tours here, or there just aren't so many options of things to do so that it seems everyone is doing the same things. Not so many fat folk here compared to many other places, and no size acceptance culture that I'm aware of. Excessively white collar town, limiting opportunities for people who aren't into desk jobs. The only bigger place within day trip distance is Montreal, and even flights to almost anywhere go through Montreal or Toronto, making it a bit harder and more expensive to get away from here.


----------



## Dism4l (Apr 14, 2009)

Haha wow I feel pretty lonely being the only guy from the mountain states...


----------



## Catkin (Apr 14, 2009)

CCC said:


> Cons:
> -quaint village, population *12,000*



Woah, 12,000 people is a village? I grew up in a town of 14,000...there were villages near me with only a couple of hundred people living there 

Anyway, I'm in England. Newcastle for now.

Pros: It's not where I grew up, but it's home  geordies are generally really friendly! 
Good (and cheap!) local music scene.
Good (and cheap!) bars / pubs etc...it's such a studenty city!
Really pretty area of the country.

Cons: It takes forever to get back home to see my family. They're way down south.
The wind, oh dear lord the wind! It often comes over from the east...so, Scandinavia. Brr!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Apr 14, 2009)

Catonsville, MD BBW Lover Here!

Pros: The Baltimore metropolitan area has a lot of interesting sports activities and a few interesting museums. 

Cons: For a city of its size, Baltimore is a very minor city. There really isn't much to do here and the crime rate is very high. 

The BBW scene just doesn't seem to take hold in Baltimore. To find BBW groups, you have to go to the DC area. Even there, the BBW scene is miniscule. 

I need to go back and contradict what a previous MD area poster said. Interracial dating does take place in MD, but it is not as widespread as it is in larger states. Baltimore is still socially segregated, but it is possible to meet people of other cultures in the DC metropolitan area.


----------



## kittencat (Apr 14, 2009)

Bay Area California!

Bonuses to living here are what msot people consider pretty good weather.There is always something to do here,and San Francisco is pretty Rad in my book.I lived here my whole life so i know alot of people.

negatives-Dating here proves to be more difficult than in all the other places i have lived.Which is alot.And people here are very clicky and stay in their groups.


----------



## CCC (Apr 14, 2009)

Catkin said:


> Woah, 12,000 people is a village?



Ha ha...
I was born in LA, so yeah! 

And there's essentially no interaction between the townies and the students here in Hanover, so the population shrinks down to 4000, from the perspective of most students. We also rarely leave campus (to say, go to the residential area of town).


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 14, 2009)

CCC said:


> Ha ha...
> I was born in LA, so yeah!
> 
> And there's essentially no interaction between the townies and the students here in Hanover, so the population shrinks down to 4000, from the perspective of most students. We also rarely leave campus (to say, go to the residential area of town).



Sounds like a twilight zone moment and you are reliving that great movie classic Breaking Away.


----------



## CCC (Apr 14, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Sounds like a twilight zone moment and you are reliving that great movie classic Breaking Away.



Great movie indeed. I don't think the animosity is that high, but I've definitely seen some Dennis Quaid's "Mike"-types lurking around.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 14, 2009)

you know I am making a list of this thread!!!


----------



## altered states (Apr 15, 2009)

blackghost75 said:


> I live in Maryland which is a southern state since it's below the Mason and Dixon Line.



I've always contended the Mason Dixon line runs along Market Street in Philadelphia because south of that the diners serve grits with eggs.


----------



## mrwondercake (Apr 15, 2009)

This poll brings up a question I've often wondered. Do you think there is a relationship between location / FA attitude? Meaning, do certain parts of the United States foster and cultivate an FA more positively then others? 

For example, a location known for it's bigger residents such as Mississippi, an FA would have a far better time being an FA, where as a place known for its lean customers like Colorado, an FA would have a diffacult time explaining his tastes to others. 

It seems like pretty simple Math, but I'm curious if this situation is as basic as it sounds. Also, I wonder if anyone has actually made a migration to another state based on FA preferences.


----------



## Tad (Apr 15, 2009)

mrwondercake said:


> This poll brings up a question I've often wondered. Do you think there is a relationship between location / FA attitude? Meaning, do certain parts of the United States foster and cultivate an FA more positively then others?
> 
> For example, a location known for it's bigger residents such as Mississippi, an FA would have a far better time being an FA, where as a place known for its lean customers like Colorado, an FA would have a diffacult time explaining his tastes to others.
> 
> It seems like pretty simple Math, but I'm curious if this situation is as basic as it sounds. Also, I wonder if anyone has actually made a migration to another state based on FA preferences.



I think having more big people around could affect number and attitude of FA in a number of ways. Maybe more people would realize they preferred bigger partners....or maybe less would, because they think they just happened to fall in love with someone who happened to be big.....or maybe they think it is normal enough that they never really pay attention to it.

Certainly when you consider it, something like coming online to look for a community supporting big people is a kind of odd thing to do, and maybe most likely to happen in places where big people are either most rare or most shunned.

In short, while there could be a link, I doubt it is a totally simple one.


----------



## Rahero2k3 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hartford Connecticut


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in England...  Born and raised.


----------



## Bafta1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ummm, far away from anyone and everything it seems...

Pros: it's beautiful here! I live in the Middle East. In one instant I can walk through a thousand worlds; I live in the centre of history; I wake up every day with the sun streaming through my window.

Cons: I live in a war zone that is probably the thinnest place on earth. (Actually, rephrase that: I live in the thinnest place on earth, which is also a war zone).


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 15, 2009)

Australia is a drag.. not many FA's at all.. extremely pretentious society.. racist.. prejudice.. and bias..

cant wait to get to the states in october!!! WOOPWOOP!


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh yeah...representin' Orange County, California. Hehe...hi everyone.


----------



## viracocha (Apr 15, 2009)

Dism4l said:


> Haha wow I feel pretty lonely being the only guy from the mountain states...



Consider yourself no longer lonely! Hi from an hour away!


----------



## Dism4l (Apr 16, 2009)

viracocha said:


> Consider yourself no longer lonely! Hi from an hour away!



*Jumps and thrashes arms wildly*
Woohoo! Hello to you too


----------



## wrench13 (Apr 16, 2009)

The only city with two names, twice. 

New York, New York.

The Big Target.

Looks like the FAs are up here in the Northeast , ladies!


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Apr 16, 2009)

Central New Jersey, Exit 9 on the TurnPike. 
Big Beautiful Women please come to Central New Jersey
we need all of you to beautify our state!!


----------



## Tracy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm thinking I need to move to the Northeast. In my little part of the Southeast if there are any FA's I haven't encountered them and the people here are raciest IMO!


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 16, 2009)

Mountain State Region 
Las Vegas Nevada, home of buffets and perpetual heat.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 16, 2009)

although i am not a FA or FAA i am a BBW:eat1:,.. so I live in Arizona,.. There are no FA's here at all! Maybe thats why my hubby moved me here?!?!:doh:

:::::::SIGHHHHHH::::::::


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm from New York , about an hour and half from the city in moderate traffic.

Putnam county


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 16, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> although i am not a FA or FAA i am a BBW:eat1:,.. so I live in Arizona,.. There are no FA's here at all! Maybe thats why my hubby moved me here?!?!:doh:
> 
> :::::::SIGHHHHHH::::::::



*Your Hubby is a Lucky, Smart & Wise Man *:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 20, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> you know I am making a list of this thread!!!



*!! STALKER ALERT !! !! STALKER ALERT !! !! STALKER ALERT !!*



wrench13 said:


> The only city with two names, twice.
> 
> New York, New York.
> 
> ...



*It's up to us -- NOO YAWK! NOO YAAAAAAAAAAAAWK!
(insert high kicking Rockettes ba-ba-ba-da-daa ba-ba-ba-da-daa...) *



BarbBBW said:


> although i am not a FA or FAA i am a BBW:eat1:,.. so I live in Arizona,.. There are no FA's here at all! Maybe thats why my hubby moved me here?!?!:doh:
> 
> :::::::SIGHHHHHH::::::::
> 
> ...



*That's right! Lead BarbBBW not into temptation...
...she finds it all by herself!
*

*To paraphrase Metallica

Roamer, wanderer, nomad, vagabond, call me what you will
Wherever I may roam, New York will always be my home!

Pros: HELLO! IT'S NEW YORK CITY

Santacon, Pillow Fights, Comic Con, museums, Times Square, Broadway! There's a reason it we're called "the City That Doesn't Sleep"! and the list goes on and on and on! 
A person can spend their entire life in NYC without ever learning how to drive and have a pretty damn fantastic life. 

Cons: Rush Hour!*


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 20, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *!! STALKER ALERT !! !! STALKER ALERT !! !! STALKER ALERT !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha OWA,... so true!! Soo damn true!!
Love ya girl!! Muahhh


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 20, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> Haha I'm representing the A-Kay ROWDY.... (Akron, Ohio)
> 
> and really?? everyone to me seems to be in Michigan :/


hummm.lets see I sense there is a place in akron called swensons that have the greatest hamburgers with a tad bit of sugar in them..love the Waterloo restraunt with its huge cream puff..dont forget NY's dynasty ohh so many places.I lived there all my life good to see someone else from there ..oh and I miss saying pop..cant get used to saying soda..lol


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 20, 2009)

pjbbwlvr said:


> Central New Jersey, Exit 9 on the TurnPike.
> Big Beautiful Women please come to Central New Jersey
> we need all of you to beautify our state!!



Im right here..exit 9 off of the turn pike meet you at perkins on rt 18 in 15 minutes if you are paying...lol...


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 20, 2009)

JenFromOC said:


> Oh yeah...representin' Orange County, California. Hehe...hi everyone.



I live in Costa Mesa as well. Right of Bristol, behind The Lab.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 20, 2009)

Encino, California here, right on the edge of the SF valley.


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 20, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> you know I am making a list of this thread!!!



Ya can't call it stalking if we are willing.
Rollhandler


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 20, 2009)

You say that like it's an utter disappointment.  Also, there are a few of us in the Greater Cincinnati area...Zan, for instance.


The Orange Mage said:


> Ohio. Specifically western Ohio. No one on Dims is near here except Rebecca who is in Cincy. Tons and tons of people in and around northwest Ohio, though.



I chose the Midwest even though I'm in Kentucky, since I live so close to Cincinnati as to be a part of the Greater Cincinnati area.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 20, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> Ya can't call it stalking if we are willing.
> Rollhandler



hahaha,Rollhandler!!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 21, 2009)

C'mooooooon Pacific States....


----------



## Biglover (Apr 21, 2009)

N. E. Ohio, Y-Town area.

Pros. Cost of living is better than most areas. Good people. Reasonable amount of traffic. Lots of fat people everywhere you look.

Cons. Depressed area with high unemployment since the mid 70's, after the Mills closed. High crime (was rated murder city USA, two years in a row per capita) Downtown is like 2 city blocks long, with very little to do. Most roads are always rough, and have big pot holes. The weather is not the best, winter never seems to end, summer lasts for about 2 months. Spring and fall, whats that? Even the grass looks old.


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 21, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> Lmao....I had a friend who moved there.
> 
> hmmm Akron/Cleveland....
> 
> ...


ahh you live near fairlawn then,,dont forget you are living in the home state of the Goodyear blimp and the soap box derby..not to mention the rubber capitol of the world and home to the Rock and roll hall of fame


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 22, 2009)

As I drove down the two lane road to my new neighborhood, I couldn't help but feel a little like a guest on an episode of Green Acres; there's a lot of farms and horse drawn carriages here. When I saw that IHOP closed at 11pm, I knew I had finally arrived in...St. Marys County, Southern Maryland!

There are only a few Dims posters in the state, as far as I know.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 22, 2009)

I live in the big country called Europe, in the state Norway.


----------



## sierrak (May 16, 2009)

I've found rural parts of the midwest to be very fat friendly.


----------



## Slamaga (May 17, 2009)

I'm a FA from Quebec, more specifically in Sherbrooke and this is not a great place to find bbw/ssbbw and it's quite a long time from places where bashes are planned regularly.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 17, 2009)

Waiiiit, if most are from the northeast.. where I reside.. and I have terrible luck.. what does that say about me?!


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 17, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> You say that like it's an utter disappointment.  Also, there are a few of us in the Greater Cincinnati area...Zan, for instance.
> 
> 
> I chose the Midwest even though I'm in Kentucky, since I live so close to Cincinnati as to be a part of the Greater Cincinnati area.



Florence y'all?


----------



## Slamaga (May 17, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Waiiiit, if most are from the northeast.. where I reside.. and I have terrible luck.. what does that say about me?!



Are you talking about bashes or people??


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 17, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Are you talking about bashes or people??



err, well, people. That's what this thread is about.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 17, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> What geographic region do you currently reside in?
> ...
> *Pacific States:*
> Washington, Oregon, California, Alaska, Hawaii



Pacific State - California (So. Calif. to be specific)



tonynyc said:


> *1. What are some of the positives of living in your area?
> 2. What are some of the negatives? *



1. The positives are that the L.A. / O.C. / Inland Empire area is a large diverse area. There have always been a decent amount of activities for FAs and BBW / SSBBWs (fat friendly clubs, NAAFA events... etc.)


2. The negatives with So Calif. are that the distances and traffic can make it difficult to have get-togethers because of the time involved in traveling to a central meeting place of some sort.


----------



## HB1 (May 17, 2009)

Another English Londoner here.

It's an exciting city to live in, there's always something (or many things!) going on and there's a real mix of cultures and sub-cultures. I just love the vibe of the place. The downside is that it's crowded, noisy, dirty & overwhelming at times, with a stunningly high cost of living.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 17, 2009)

HB1 you've also just described New York City to a T! Welcome to Dims!


----------



## Zandoz (May 18, 2009)

Well, I'm on the border between Midwest and South East. Live in northern Kentucky (Cincinnati Lite), but within sight of Ohio, and actually further north than a lot of Ohio, and further west than almost all of it <shrug>

Positives: Slightly warmer and a lot less mosquitoes than where we used to live in northern Ohio.

Negatives: For me, WAY too many people and too much congestion...I'm a small town to rural guy. I hate not being able to go where you need to go directly...no matter where you are or where you want to go, you have to go somewhere out of the way to get there.



The Orange Mage said:


> Ohio. Specifically western Ohio. No one on Dims is near here except Rebecca who is in Cincy. Tons and tons of people in and around northwest Ohio, though.



Well, there are at least three more of us...My wife, I and she who I will leave to her to reveal.


----------



## StarWitness (May 19, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Waiiiit, if most are from the northeast.. where I reside.. and I have terrible luck.. what does that say about me?!



That we aren't worthy of you?


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (May 19, 2009)

Lets see....

Location: Central Florida....but gonna be Metro Atlanta in 3 - 4 weeks
Positives: Both Central Florida and Hotlanta have some fantastic eateries if ya know where to look. 
Central Florida is also home to quite a few luscious BBWs that I will miss out on the chance of getting to know better. 
Negatives: Cost of living sucks in both Central Florida and Hotlanta. I also don't really know the BBW/BHM scene in Atlanta yet, so I cannot say one way or another.


----------



## zanza (May 19, 2009)

southeast particularly Mississippi

pros: not really sure, no snow, wide open spaces (depending), summers, guess being one of the "fat" states

cons: "summers", people still think the south is backwards and "country", (even more towards mississippi), can't seems to find any bbw/fa clubs


----------



## sarahreign (May 19, 2009)

Buffalo NY!


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 19, 2009)

sarahreign said:


> Buffalo NY!



Ah, do you really? I live in Rochester! :]


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 19, 2009)

I live in beautiful Norman, the Athens of the South Canadian Drainage Basin.

Pros:
Lovely weather for two-thirds of the year.
A culturally and ethnically diverse population, very open and accepting.
Lots to do: live theater, music festivals, museums, and many excellent restaurants.
If you're a football fan, it's Valhalla.

Cons:
Summer lasts a third of the year. Imagine four months in a steam bath.
Norman is surrounded by Oklahoma, which is conservative, fundamentalist, anti-gay, pro-life, Creationist, patriarchal, suspicious, and armed to the teeth.


----------



## steve-aka (Jun 17, 2009)

Portland, OR here, originally grew up in a suburb north of Seattle though and lived in Seattle proper for most of my twenties. My wife, debz-aka, and I moved here fourteen years ago because Seattle was getting too expensive for us. So far, Portland's been a pretty awesome place to live.

*Pros:* Lots of outdoor activities - from mountains to ocean all within an hour or so drive; a diverse amount of parks - from one of the largest urban parks in the nation, Forest Park (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forest_Park_(Portland)) to the smallest park in the world, Mill Ends Park (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mill_Ends_Park) - which also denotes a good sense of humor in our fair citizens; friendly people; lots of great restaurants and microbreweries - PLUS brewpub theaters - the Laurelhurst ROCKS!; fairly liberal and open-minded; fairly culturally astute; other than the 'Blazers, no major sports teams (thank, god); the people seem to enjoy good music, movies, and books - Powell's bookstore is a mecca for people who love to read; the weather is generally mild.

*Cons:* the housing market is expensive; the unemployment rate is almost always higher than the national average; the rush hours are ridiculously brutal for a city this size due to inadequate roadway planning; lack of an active FA/BBW scene - fellow Portlanders please prove me wrong on this last point!

All in all, I love the Pacific Northwest and wouldn't want to live anywhere else!


----------



## OnlineFeeder (Jun 17, 2009)

Milan, Italy.


----------



## jakub (Jun 17, 2009)

(almost) Europe -> Poland -> Cracow

Pros: 
- hmm hard one, my family lives here 
- nice architecture

Cons: 
- SSBBW's very rare here (almost non existent)
- bias against fat people (people starring all the time on me and my wife) 
- biggest site for fat people is promoting WLS


But overall its not that bad.


----------



## Ali (Jun 17, 2009)

Whoops. I didn't read your explaination before I voted. 

I'm in Illinois. xD


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 17, 2009)

Louisiana is in the Southwest region, right?


----------



## benzdiesel (Jun 18, 2009)

Backwoods North Carolina farm country with the civilization encroaching ever closer.


----------



## berlin-girl (Jun 18, 2009)

Europe! i live in good old Germany - unfortunately not in big beautiful Berlin anymore *sniffsniff* , but now in one of our oldest, most righteous cities...

pro:
Heinrich Heine
Karl Marx
the woods

contra:
the old & new nazi-scum
Claudia Schiffer ("figuratively" speaking  )
the weather (wich is good for the woods but sometimes bad for your mood)


and, biggest PRO in my eyes: bein part of this multi-national, multi-cultural mixing pot that is called Europe!


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm a BBW from NE. Anyone want to come visit the Huskers? Land of cow and corn? and me, of course!


----------



## LordQuas (Dec 6, 2010)

Positives - Lots of big girls to choose from. Honestly it's the only thing I love about living here (Cleveland, Ohio). 

Negatives - Lots of racists that are too scared to be honest about it. This leads to a lot of white BBWs resenting the fact that they get hit on primarily by black and hispanic men. The weather. The economy. The standoffish nature of a lot of people here. The fact that I get called "white" for not being a hoodrat more here than anywhere else Ive ever been.


----------



## Zephirym (Dec 8, 2010)

Manhattan, New York City, New York

pro:
Lot's of cool places to eat. and hey it's nyc, you're in the middle of everything. 
con:
at least in the area i live in, barely any bbw's and everyone is grumpy.


----------



## RJ20 (Dec 8, 2010)

TX 
Cons- NONE of these big girls live anywhere near me  
I see hardly any around. 
It's a boring town nobody's heard of 
everything seems to happen everywhere else but here.


----------



## Agent 007 (Dec 8, 2010)

My profile is a dead give-away: "Koninkrijk der Nederlanden". More specifically, I live just outside The Hague.

Pros of the Netherlands
- Generally a tolerant, liberal-minded country, although that seems to have diminished somewhat the past few years. Also a wealthy country and ranked very high on the Human Development Index.
- The Hague is the capital of international law. Very interesting for me since I'm a law student with a preference for European and international law.
- At least in the area I grew up people are friendly to each other and help each other out in time of need. 

Cons of the Netherlands
- High cost of living and high taxes
- Depressing place for an FA looking for a date. SSBBWs seem to be non-existant in this country. There are BBWs, but they are usually much older than I am or they already have a boyfriend. 
- In addition to the above, it's very fat-unfriendly compared to other countries (judging by what I read on this forum). The Dutch government hates fat people, because they are supposedly a burden on the welfare state. Almost every political party talks about a "war against obesity" and warns that "we'd better not end up like the Americans". The government encourages the use of public transport (which in itself I agree with), but public transport is difficult to use for BBWs and almost impossible for SSBBWs. Among the general population there is also a negative view of fat people. Also, plus-size clothing stores are rare and they usually only sell up to a European size 58. If you're a bigger size, you're screwed.
On top of that it seems that nobody is protesting the anti-fat bias in this country. The Netherlands doesn't seem to have an equivalent of NAAFA.


----------



## imfree (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm still without a car, about 30 miles East of Nashville, off I-40, at Tenn Loop Ranch* in Lebanon, Tennessee. Happy Trails To You, Guys.


Sad, but true, the most exciting thing to do, here, is listen to lightning-related VLF sounds from that VLF pick-up loop and receiver.:doh:


----------



## FAjastone (Dec 10, 2010)

Newport Beach, CA

Pros:
1.The beach is ten minutes away
2.The weather is so... perfect

Cons:
1. Large conservative population I.e. I say anything that sounds progressive, I will be tarred and feathered
2. I am an FA in a sea of skinny blonde girls


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 11, 2010)

Southwest here,Texas to be exact.


----------



## Adrian (Dec 12, 2010)

I live in the Central California, San Jose to be exact.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Dec 14, 2010)

Chicago! (well, technically in a suburb 45 minutes west of Chicago(without traffic))
Pros-Music, food, sports, arts, landmarks, I love everything about Chicago!
Tons of places to see and a lot of cool things to try out.

Cons-Winter gets absolutely brutal here! The cold comes out of nowhere in November/December. Another thing, I don't really know any FAs/BBWs on Dims and all that actually live in Chicago or around the area.

All and all, love Chicago!
Da Bears!


----------



## VVET (Dec 14, 2010)

Originally from Eastern Iowa farmlands. I have since stayed for significant times in RI, CA, WI, & IL. Currently a resident of the Chicagoland SW suburbs for 20 years. And yes, I know a number of FAs and BBWs in the area & married one.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 14, 2010)

VVET said:


> Originally from Eastern Iowa farmlands. I have since stayed for significant times in RI, CA, WI, & IL. Currently a resident of the Chicagoland SW suburbs for 20 years. And yes, I know a number of FAs and BBWs in the area & married one.




lucky you.


----------



## Fox (Jan 17, 2011)

I live in Ohio.

Pros: interesting people, neat setting, and an enjoyable urban rhythm.
Cons: lots of mean closed minded people, bad schools, anti-gay, even more anti-bi (I have no idea why), lack of employment, increased crime, and an unbearable shortage of fat girls.


----------



## collared Princess (Jan 18, 2011)

Fox said:


> I live in Ohio.
> 
> Pros: interesting people, neat setting, and an enjoyable urban rhythm.
> Cons: lots of mean closed minded people, bad schools, anti-gay, even more anti-bi (I have no idea why), lack of employment, increased crime, and an unbearable shortage of fat girls.



I'm from Akron lived there all my life non of the above have I encountered..where in Ohio are you? I have plenty of fat friends and I will be back for good in June


----------



## shaneygirls (Jan 18, 2011)

I live about 2 hours south of Chicago... would LOVE to meet a man who LOVES my body! So far, no FA's around here that I can see... Anybody from the chicago/peoria/bloomington area who is interested in a ssbbw?:blush:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 27, 2011)

I am in Vegas.


----------



## Duchess of York (Jan 27, 2011)

South Central PA here... but originally from Springfield, Ohio


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jan 31, 2011)

shaneygirls said:


> I live about 2 hours south of Chicago... would LOVE to meet a man who LOVES my body! So far, no FA's around here that I can see... Anybody from the chicago/peoria/bloomington area who is interested in a ssbbw?:blush:



*Raises hand*
LOL
I live an hour NW of Chicago as of right now.


----------



## BrokenCassette (Jan 31, 2011)

I currently live in the Pacific Northwest, about 15 minutes from the Canadian border.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 31, 2011)

Duchess of York said:


> South Central PA here... but originally from Springfield, Ohio



Another escaped local! (Though I don't blame you)


----------



## Szombathy (Feb 1, 2011)

I live in Connecticut.

These results are really interesting in that they don't correlate well to places where there would tend to be BBW's (not a lot of Southeasterners, for example). I wonder what accounts for the accumulations in the northeast and west. An association between FAism and urbanism? Political liberalism?

Hmm.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 1, 2011)

Szombathy said:


> I live in Connecticut.
> 
> These results are really interesting in that they don't correlate well to places where there would tend to be BBW's (not a lot of Southeasterners, for example). I wonder what accounts for the accumulations in the northeast and west. An association between FAism and urbanism? Political liberalism?
> 
> Hmm.


There are larger concentrations of people in the northeast and west--more people, more fat people, more bbws...

I doubt politics has much to do with it. I live on the east coast (roughly) and conservatives abound. In fact, my county is considered 'red'.

FWIW I was born and raised in NJ just a mile from NYC and now live in PA just a mile from NJ.


----------



## J34 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah , I live about a mile from NYC, but that's if you count Staten Island as part of the city


----------



## patmcf (Feb 3, 2011)

Kingston, Ontario.


----------



## Anjula (Feb 8, 2011)

3city,Poland
Pros: food maybe
Cons: Extremely fat-unfriendly,climate,


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey (Feb 8, 2011)

Dism4l said:


> Representing Colorado here!
> Unfortunately it's one of the leanest of our 50 states
> But being closer to Denver seems to offset that statistic!



Woo! Colorado here as well.
Pros: Lots to do ALWAYS. (hiking,skiing,fishing,concerts, variety of cuisine,whatever) all within like 30 miles of me.
Cons:Well Colorado Springs is the leanest city in the country....and that's where I am....


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey (Feb 8, 2011)

KnottyOne said:


> Philly represent
> 
> Pros: Sports
> 
> Cons: Faaaaaaaar to many to list



I'm originally from Philly.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 15, 2011)

Portland OR area

pros-the ocean is near, cool summers, nice scenery


cons-high unemployment, high house prices,


----------



## StickMan (Feb 16, 2011)

I live in New York. Born and raised on Long Island, going to college upstate.

Pros: 
-The rare places left untouched by urban development are actually rather pretty
-The women are beautiful
-Specifically the large women
-If you go hunting about, you're bound to find a club that shares your interests

Cons:
-ACCENTS. Every part of the state has its own annoying local accent. It's excruciating.
-The prettiest places with the fewest annoying people are also the places with nothing to do.


----------



## nathant78 (Feb 16, 2011)

just outside Memphis, TN


----------



## Deven (Feb 17, 2011)

I live in State College, PA. It seems we have a shortage of BHM that like BBWs here. Glad I like my men all shapes and sizes....

I really could say that I'm a nomad, but it's not exactly true. The past 6 years has been spent really only living in 2 places. It's rather nice not to be moving every year.


----------



## Fox (Mar 16, 2011)

collared Princess said:


> I'm from Akron lived there all my life non of the above have I encountered..where in Ohio are you? I have plenty of fat friends and I will be back for good in June



I live in Mansfield!


----------



## DesignAddict (Mar 16, 2011)

Charlotte, NC by way of Chicago, IL


----------



## analikesyourface (Mar 16, 2011)

Nobody from maine? *sigh*

I'm originally from Portland Maine. 

Pros: Good restaurants, big masculine guys if you go north. Fantastic music scene for such a small town.

Cons: Hipster central, if you go north of boston :/ 
And there are very few chub-sters.... 
Cumberland County is like the 16th skinniest county.... according to a Time article. 
All the guys I find sexy are a little above the age limit I can date without being jailbait.... damnit.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 16, 2011)

Fox said:


> I live in Mansfield!



As a mild auto-racing fan, I'm mildly jealous!


----------



## jnp782 (Mar 16, 2011)

Manhattan. 
Howdy all, what's cookin'?



The Orange Mage said:


> As a mild auto-racing fan, I'm mildly jealous!


----------



## youngstud925 (Mar 17, 2011)

California!! SoCAL!


----------



## Llama (Mar 21, 2011)

East Tx. here, but VA soon!!!


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 21, 2011)

Perth, AUSTRALIA!!!


----------



## swagedsoul (Mar 25, 2011)

Checking in from Florida.


----------



## swagedsoul (Mar 25, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> ....and now live in PA just a mile from NJ.



Somewhere near Fairless Hills?


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 25, 2011)

swagedsoul said:


> Somewhere near Fairless Hills?


No, that's much further south in Bucks County. I'm in Pike County.


----------



## BlueBurning (Mar 25, 2011)

Saskatchewan, Canada.


----------



## pegz (Mar 25, 2011)

Southern Illinois


----------



## Morbid (Jun 8, 2011)

I live in Detroit Michigan...:bow:


----------



## dynezt (Jun 8, 2011)

Melbourne, Australia!

Pros: It's Melbourne, Australia aka diverse people, great food and fashion

Cons: Dangerous creatures everywhere (including drop bears not to be confused with those pesky koalas), too many hiding spots for BBWs


----------



## 44n220lbs (Jun 9, 2011)

There seems to be more admirers of BBW and Perhaps BBW themselves from Europe on this site than American?
I noticed someone objected to the term fat admirer.
I personally don't object to that term because it sounds better than OW(overweight admirer)
but I can understand why some people object to the word 'fat' 
I wonder if there are more Fat admirers in the UK than other countries? 
here In the UK obesity Is a growing problem...and I wonder If the time will come when the fat lovers scene will start becoming unpopular as more and more women(and men) resort to stomach stapling to lose weight?
what do you Think?
do you think that at some point bbw and ssbbw will become rare breeds?
and I'm interested to know just how many women actually prefer overweight men?
do you get a similar kick from seeing men with enormous tummies like alot of male Fat admirers get from seeing women with Enormous backsides?


----------



## 44n220lbs (Jun 11, 2011)

pegz said:


> Southern Illinois



Hi pegz ; )
I love your profile pic...you look cute


----------



## tigerlily (Jun 11, 2011)

SoCal! 

Pros: Diversity and culture up the ass & accessible beaches.

Cons: Traffic from hell, tons of rude barbies who can neither afford nor drive their SUV's, & extreme aggression towards larger people. If you're a size 8 here, you're considered obese.


----------



## 44n220lbs (Jun 11, 2011)

tigerlily said:


> SoCal!
> 
> Pros: Diversity and culture up the ass & accessible beaches.
> 
> Cons: Traffic from hell, tons of rude barbies who can neither afford nor drive their SUV's, & extreme aggression towards larger people. If you're a size 8 here, you're considered obese.



excuse my ignorance but does socal stand for southern California Lily?
the traffic from hell sounds alot like London traffic.


----------



## ciccialover (Jun 11, 2011)

I live in Turin, Italy. 100 fat admirer!


----------



## Morbid (Jun 12, 2011)

tigerlily said:


> SoCal!
> 
> Pros: Diversity and culture up the ass & accessible beaches.
> 
> Cons: Traffic from hell, tons of rude barbies who can neither afford nor drive their SUV's, & extreme aggression towards larger people. If you're a size 8 here, you're considered obese.




You're so right Tigerlily.. I used to live in So.Cali.. it's horrible for even large men like myself...


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 13, 2011)

San Francisco, California, but soon to be Cambridge, Massachusetts, this August. (I'm tired of all this nice weather.)


----------



## ryanjin88 (Jun 14, 2011)

I live in Southern California


----------



## VinnyPA (Jun 14, 2011)

From the 'Burgh. From my experiences Pittsburgh is fat friendly. Lots of BBW's and BHM's. Lots of great food. If it weren't so cold in the winter it would be perfect.


----------



## Magusz (Jun 14, 2011)

I live in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, South America.
well, i guess we have here a lot of contrasts here, so it's hard to list the pros and contras....it's a big city where you can find anything at any time. We have some really rich people but also a lot of poor people...
but in generally it's a really nice city.


----------



## Fishstick1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Minnesota(southern) here. A first also? =X


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 16, 2011)

Dublin, Ireland
WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## JulianDW (Jun 16, 2011)

Richmond Virginia! Its pretty diverse in every aspect and has an 'old time charm' in some areas... or just straight up old/raggedy depending on how you look at it. Its a swell place to live except for the ungodly high temperatures in summer time


----------



## sw33tness3 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hiya everyone here on Dimensions!

I'm new here from Southeast Colorado!

pros: I'm here! Beautiful sunsets, thunderstorms including tornadoes as long as they're out in the country away from people.
cons: 100+ degree summers/32 degree and below winters, very dry(the rocky's get all the moisture middle of nowhere, fires.

Can't think of any other pros/cons right now.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 18, 2011)

Northern Delaware...
Pros: It's not NYC (just kidding Tony ) Great beaches, lots of history, pretty decent fishing, we have our own minor league baseball team, ummmmm great beaches, did I mention the beaches?

Cons: Out of the 897,934 residents, 538,479 live in one county, (sadly it's the county I live in). As over crowded as the northern most county is, government officials continue to let developers put up new community after new community; D.O.T. seems to do most of their work on Fridays during afternoon rush hour; a lot of people here seem to have a great sense of entitlement.


----------



## Ellie (Jun 18, 2011)

Melbourne, Australia.

Pros: generally good health care, very multicultural, great food and fashion, has trams which are the best mode of public transport IMO

Cons: unpredictable weather, time difference is great compared to other parts of the world


----------



## thefaa21 (Jun 19, 2011)

So Cal guy here


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 19, 2011)

JulianDW said:


> Richmond Virginia! Its pretty diverse in every aspect and has an 'old time charm' in some areas... or just straight up old/raggedy depending on how you look at it. Its a swell place to live except for the ungodly high temperatures in summer time



Ha ha, you speak the truth! 

I love my hometown and adore how it's changing but CRUD! can we get some relief from the humidity


----------



## coyote wild (Jun 19, 2011)

Atlanta, GA.

Pros: It's where the playa's play.
Cons: It's where the playa's play.


----------



## Cors (Jun 19, 2011)

I posted here two years ago and I was living in London, England then. I now divide my time between Singapore and Hillerød, Denmark which is about half an hour away from Copenhagen. 

Singapore, often known as the Disneyland with the Death Penalty (15g of heroin sends you straight to the gallows) isn't that different from most cosmopolitan, modern Western capital cities. Outrageously clean and structured, great public transport, amazing variety of food from all over the world at reasonable prices, decent nightlife and activities even for queer folk. However, like many Asians the population tend to be somewhat elitist, often obsessed with academia and personal achievement and exceeding competitive with the all-or-nothing mindset. They also tend to be conservative, traditional and not too accepting of those who are different from themselves. There is still so much political and sexual censorship going around (I need a proxy to watch pr0n!), though things are getting a tiny bit better. And oh, people have ridiculously distorted ideas of what being thin is and there aren't that many actual fat people around. 

I guess Hillerød is your average European non-capital city. I love Scandinavian culture and the people. They are generally open, upfront, not that obsessed with pop culture and its evils, environmentally-conscious, extremely balanced especially when it comes to modern gender roles and constructs like singlehood and marriage. It may not be the most fat-friendly place (I can't be sure since the Danes I have dated, while considered chubby enough in Europe are tiny by Dimensions standards) but over there it feels like being fat, loving fat, being gay or kinky or goth or whatever really isn't a big deal. Having lived in capital cities all my life, I still have trouble adjusting to the limited food selection, the relatively high restaurant prices. Shops close so early and there isn't that much of a nightlife, not to mention a dedicated queer one but at least Copenhagen isn't too far away.


----------



## kronoman (Jun 22, 2011)

I live in Argentina, not a specific place, because I spend some time at one city, some time at another, I have some places mine and some places to stay, so I may spend 10 days here, 3 months there, etc... mostly in a flat in big city, and when I get tired I go to the ranch to have some rest


positive: is south america! general anarchy feeling...

negative: is south america! general anarchy feeling... and really almost no fat chicks  all thin


----------



## joey86 (Jun 28, 2011)

Southwest UK

Pros- very midsumer murders lol.

Cons- chavs


----------



## nite_mare (Jun 28, 2011)

I live smack dab in the middle of Arkansas. Just moved here so I'm still trying to figure out the pros and cons! lol.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 28, 2011)

Kentucky...

Southeast KY, in da sticks.


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm stuck in Pennsylvania, USA, right now. It's south of the Northeast, so I guess that still falls under Mid-Atlantic.


----------



## Oceanbreeze (Jul 1, 2011)

I live on Long Island,NY. I love living an hour away from NYC!:bow:


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre (Jul 22, 2011)

I live in Germany... but want to move to England someday


----------



## biglynch (Jul 22, 2011)

Ange d'être;1759515 said:


> I live in Germany... but want to move to England someday



Why, Germany is quality, and its way cleaner.


----------



## NewfieGal (Jul 22, 2011)

I live in Eastern Canada on an island that no one comes to lol just kidding

Pros about living here: Fresh air, little pollution, low crime rate, friendly people

Cons: Living so far from everything, almost no FA's, weather isn't for the weak of heart LOL

but its home and I love it here!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 22, 2011)

i really love the diversity here,there's people from all over the globe here.


----------



## Jello404 (Jul 23, 2011)

Chicago,IL
*
pros:*AMAZING food,lots of diversity & liberalism,plenty of museums,festivals,concerts,markets,boutiques and hip neighborhoods with a great nightlife.Public transportation 24/7.
*cons:*incredibly expensive,high crime rates and one of the most dangerous cities in America because we're the hub for all the major drug and gun cartels,wayy too many poor people,our school systems are terrible.Being fat in the city isnt really that bad but there really arent any clubs and barely any FAs.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Jul 23, 2011)

i'm from Jacksonville, FL..


----------



## jellibellie (Jul 23, 2011)

Raleigh, NC:eat2::eat1:


----------



## watergut (Jul 29, 2011)

Not sure if I should be posting on this thread but hoping to meet or at least chat with FFAs/female feeders from the South East of England.

Anyone fit the bill?:eat2:


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Jul 29, 2011)

East Greenwich,RI


----------



## GentleSavage (Aug 3, 2011)

Boston suburbs represent!

Pros: Super close to awesome stuff in Boston and not far from Providence, so there is always something to do. And the T is just one of the best public transportation systems I've ever used. And there are always good plays in Boston to see (when I have the money to afford tickets...)

Cons: Bat shit insane weather. Hella expensive to live here. The drivers here are also crazy.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 8, 2011)

Netherlands, small hick town to the east.

Positive: Beautiful, gorgeous surroundings so you can wander and drive through these side-roads when you go touring and the German border is about half an hour driving away and it's only a 10-hour drive to the Czech-republic (gorgeous there)

Negative: We live in a little hick-town. People talk too much. Not much to do.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 8, 2011)

there are fewer FAs and FFAs in Mountain States than there are Pacific States.

living in the very, very shallow state of California, this comes as a surprise to me.


----------



## duraznos (Aug 17, 2011)

Jello404 said:


> Chicago,IL
> *
> pros:*AMAZING food,lots of diversity & liberalism,plenty of museums,festivals,concerts,markets,boutiques and hip neighborhoods with a great nightlife.Public transportation 24/7.
> *cons:*incredibly expensive,high crime rates and one of the most dangerous cities in America because we're the hub for all the major drug and gun cartels,wayy too many poor people,our school systems are terrible.Being fat in the city isnt really that bad but there really arent any clubs and barely any FAs.



that about sums it up!! i'm in Chicago too. i love it, especially during the annual 6 weeks of good weather. the food is amazing here so it's great for eating, but not really full of FAs in my experience. womp.


----------



## DennisJ (Aug 17, 2011)

Orlando, FL here


----------



## MrBob (Aug 18, 2011)

Ange d'être;1759515 said:


> I live in Germany... but want to move to England someday



Come to Wales, the grass is green, the houses are cheaper...there are no riots


----------



## obesiverse (Aug 20, 2011)

yep, 42 year old fat admirer with weakness for big thighs.
i don't post much in forums because when i do, i get kicked. 
single again, and since i have a habit of creating content
for websites, that in and of itself seems to offend. sorry!


----------



## psychdocva (Aug 20, 2011)

Norfolk, Virginia. Land of the Navy. But I'm not a sailor, go figure.

:doh:


----------



## shinyapple (Aug 21, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> there are fewer FAs and FFAs in Mountain States than there are Pacific States.
> 
> living in the very, very shallow state of California, this comes as a surprise to me.



It's not at all surprising to me. I've lived in the Intermountain West for the majority of the last ten years. I don't generally date much and it's rare for me to encounter an FA.

However, when I lived in SoCal for fifteen months, I met them right and left. My social and dating calendar was pretty full and busy. Perhaps it's the difference in population density or the gorgeous weather that draws people out, but it was a world of difference. YMMV, of course


----------



## prettysteve (Aug 21, 2011)

blackghost75 said:


> I live in Maryland which is a southern state since it's below the Mason and Dixon Line.
> 
> 1. Positives in my area are that there is a great deal of bbw's and ssbbw's and that there is some racial diversity.
> 
> 2. The negatives that I find in my area are-There is not much interracial dating, There is no plus-size scene as far as events. The area isn't fat friendly.




Are You kidding! I was just in anne arundel county over the weekend doing some mall hopping and I always see quite a few young interracial couples walking around especially at Marley Station .


----------



## nsandru (Sep 2, 2011)

Central New Jersey. Likes: a SSBBW with huge thighs and legs. My wife of almost 8 years has all these and much more :smitten:

Nick


----------



## MattB (Sep 2, 2011)

Eastern Ontario, born and raised. On the playground is where I spent most of my days...

Tad touched on a lot of the positives and negatives of living in Ottawa a long time ago in this thread. It's hard to say it's a small city when the urban pop is over a million, but it really is. There are height restrictions on our buildings downtown that keep us from having an impressive skyline, so downtown has a "cube-like" feel to it. A lot of new high-rise condos popping up in the last few years. It's changing the area rapidly.

The city is steadily growing, but from where I live 20 minutes east of me is downtown, 20 minutes north is Quebec and mountains, 20 minutes west is the countryside and nature. (South too...) So all in all we really have it pretty good here, something for everyone...

Oh, and winter sucks. Real bad. This is a windy place, so if you come here in January wear your long underwear and a tuque. Expect to freeze your nuts off, if applicable...


----------



## rockhound225 (Sep 9, 2011)

Missouri, smack dab in the middle


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 16, 2011)

The Golden State!!! Los Angeles


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Sep 16, 2011)

Sunny (Yeah, I wish) South England!


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Sep 16, 2011)

MrBob said:


> Come to Wales, the grass is green, the houses are cheaper...there are no riots



Me and my other half are thinking of moving to wales because of the house prices (and stunning scenery!) 
Been there quite a few times! Love it! :happy:


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 16, 2011)

shinyapple said:


> It's not at all surprising to me. I've lived in the Intermountain West for the majority of the last ten years. I don't generally date much and it's rare for me to encounter an FA.
> 
> *However, when I lived in SoCal for fifteen months, I met them right and left. My social and dating calendar was pretty full and busy. Perhaps it's the difference in population density or the gorgeous weather that draws people out, but it was a world of difference. YMMV, of course *



Florida, 1 hour from Georgia on the east side. 

I also agree and +1 the whole bolded part, the weather (when its not HUUUUMIDDDD iggghhh) is perfect.  As to the FAs and dating part, having a car helps. That way you can drive an hour or so (or more) to see one and meet up and hopefully have more than one good time.  (Cali is not only shallow state, though i know exactly what you are talking about (My former apartment manager was a LA girl lived around Gardena area ? and was nice, but flakier than a croisant OR artisan baguette bread.) FL personality struck me as "dismissive" and "rude" and still does.. being from up north, people treat you "differently" but the area locales, if you meet some people and just start meeting more people, eventually you blend and its all good.)

I have also lived all over the place. 

Ok wanted to chime in there, FA in the house.


----------



## J34 (Sep 16, 2011)

Where the Parkway meets the Turnpike


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 17, 2011)

All you FAs need to come down South, there are a lot of us thick girls down here!


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 17, 2011)

Dont tease


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 1, 2011)

I meant IN the golden state... In the city of L.A.


----------



## SerenityValkyrie (Oct 1, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> All you FAs need to come down South, there are a lot of us thick girls down here!



You got that right lol


----------



## Shan34 (Oct 2, 2011)

Alaska. More specifically the Kenai Peninsula. 

Pros: It's a small town. It's beautiful here. Love the mountains. General atmosphere and people are laid back. Summer is amazing!

Cons: It's a small town. Winter. Freezing and lots of snow. Feel a bit isolated here, not like I can hop in my car and go for a road trip and be in another state.


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Oct 3, 2011)

Washington State here! Kinda close to Seattle, but kinda close to Vancouver B.C....... Woooo hooo for the rain  !!!!


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Oct 3, 2011)

obesiverse said:


> yep, 42 year old fat admirer with weakness for big thighs.
> i don't post much in forums because when i do, i get kicked.
> single again, and since i have a habit of creating content
> for websites, that in and of itself seems to offend. sorry!



YAY for big thighs!!!


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Still in Folsom, California. Surrounded by places with cool names like "El Dorado Hills," Rancho Cordova," or "Orangevale," Folsom resonates mostly because Johnny Cash once wrote a song about the prison here (which is so well hidden that I've actually never seen it). Nice place to live, though, Folsom is, and actually getting nicer all the time.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 3, 2011)

Still living in Houston for almost 17 years now.


----------



## IrishBard (Oct 3, 2011)

aberystwyth

Pros: seaside town

Cons: seagulls


----------



## Rahero2k3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey everybody!!!!
Hartford CT!

I also travel to NJ as I grew up there near newark!!


----------



## Jello404 (Oct 12, 2011)

IrishBard said:


> aberystwyth
> 
> Pros: seaside town
> 
> Cons: seagulls



omg how dare you,SEAGULLS ARE *BAD ASS*!sqwaaaaak!


----------



## DeviousTao (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm hailing from the East Midlands, England. 

Ok place, not always the most friendly though.


----------



## IrishBard (Oct 12, 2011)

The Aberystwyth seagulls are proper nasty beggars. Badass some may be, but not these ones. they go around stealing peoples food, and they shat on a copy of Maus I was lent. it took forever to explain to my friend why page 77 and 78 were considerably more white than he remembered.


----------



## size-surprise (Nov 20, 2011)

blackghost75 said:


> I live in Maryland which is a southern state since it's below the Mason and Dixon Line.
> 
> 1. Positives in my area are that there is a great deal of bbw's and ssbbw's and that there is some racial diversity.
> 
> 2. The negatives that I find in my area are-There is not much interracial dating, There is no plus-size scene as far as events. The area isn't fat friendly.



Dude... You should start a new interracial dating trend 
Don't matter if other people don't do it.... Just do what you wanna do


----------



## Pinktutu (Nov 25, 2011)

I live in Northern California

Pros - weather, lots to do, culturally diverse, I do love it here 
Cons - Not a lot of FA's in California or at least not NorCal


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Toronto, Ontario, Canada, T-Dot what up. I live in the Leaside neighborhood

Pros 
- Lots of green spaces, and parks and the walking trails are awesome, good for walking a large dog like my German Shepherd. 

- Very culturally diverse and accepting. Lots of FA's and big girls, from what I can tell on the events and forums, and while working my at Canadian Tire or going to college in Scarborough. 

- Lots of museums, historical sites and art galleries around town 

Cons 
- I don't see many fine looking ladies in my neighborhood, mostly families that are settled down, younger people move out and go to downtown or are at college. Upper class is into working out, so there are a lot of gyms.

- The transit system is great, but it is getting too overloaded, and considerations into expansion are being taken off the lists for conserving budget, service cuts will be soon coming up.

- Areas of downtown near the waterfront aren't that developed, cities like Chicago have better waterfront then we do from what I have heard. The Beach neighborhood is great, the boardwalk is great, but the rest of the waterfront is in need of more development.


----------



## FeedYouInFlorida (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in Tampa, Florida, but may be relocating next year.


----------



## grnvt (Nov 30, 2011)

I live in Sacramento, CA and I am one of the rare Norcal FA's...haha


----------



## Pinktutu (Nov 30, 2011)

grnvt said:


> I live in Sacramento, CA and I am one of the rare Norcal FA's...haha



VERY rare indeed!


----------



## grnvt (Nov 30, 2011)

I am starting to think a SSBBW Norcal is a rare thing too..Of course when I do see one I know they don't think I would be interested in them but I so so am..haha


----------



## BigFA (Dec 2, 2011)

Suburbs of Chicago. Home of the deep dish pizza, Eli's cheesecake, and corporate headquarters for McDonalds, Kraft Foods and Sara Lee. The best restaurant city in America. All very good reasons why Chicago is filled with BBWs and SSBBWs. With our ethnic diversity, beautiful fat white, hispanic and african american women are everywhere. Even Asian women here are deliciously plump.


----------



## bricky74 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm in Honolulu Hi. Unfortunately no one on here is near. But I'm back on the mainland alot


----------



## sweetpagecountylady (Jan 5, 2012)

am from shenandoah virginia looking for the one


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 28, 2012)

Kent, Washington


----------



## LifeInFL (May 28, 2012)

Florida here, Tampa/St Pete/Clearwater.

Negatives: Traffic, the risk of hurricanes, and a high unemployment rate

Positives: Glorious sunsets, beaches, usually comfortable weather in the winter, and more diversity than I expected when I moved here (which, admittedly, was not much)


----------



## biglynch (Jun 2, 2012)

LifeInFL said:


> Florida here, Tampa/St Pete/Clearwater.
> 
> Negatives: Traffic, the risk of hurricanes, and a high unemployment rate
> 
> Positives: Glorious sunsets, beaches, usually comfortable weather in the winter, and more diversity than I expected when I moved here (which, admittedly, was not much)



I loved this area! When i was in the states i spent about 6 weeks around here with family friends. We stayed in Tarpon springs. Wish i could have stayed there forever.


----------



## LifeInFL (Jun 2, 2012)

biglynch said:


> I loved this area! When i was in the states i spent about 6 weeks around here with family friends. We stayed in Tarpon springs. Wish i could have stayed there forever.



Tarpon Springs is a beautiful town.


----------



## white_shinobi (Jun 2, 2012)

I travel around a great deal, mainly due to the fact that I am in the military, so Hawaii is my current residence as of late.

Some positives: Great people, Culturally diverse, cheap entertainment.

Some negatives: Not too many ladies of the larger persuasion, Islands are kinda isolated from one another.


----------



## Windigo (Jun 4, 2012)

Europe, the Netherlands to be precise. Also known as Holland. 

I live in the region Utrecht and specifically the town Amersfoort. 

Not much of a Fat Acceptance movement here, if any; the Dutch are quite behind on those issues. 

Also this place needs more all you can eat restaurants


----------

